# trinity river advice



## troutfling (Oct 31, 2005)

Me and my brother inlaw where talking about fishing trinity river over by I10. I was aondering if the boat ramp was open or if they closed it with all the road construction on the bridge. My 2nd question is catfishing any good up or down river or are we just wasting our time we thought it might be a good place to take the kids any advice would be helpful thanks 2coolers.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

there is ramp at 146 bridge and there is one in Anahuac wild life reserve . trinity is too good of place for anything , including trout . target the saltwater fish


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

The ramp is closed, however you can use the ramp at the Wallisville Ranger Station just a mile or two downstream. Just go over the bridge heading east, take the first exit, and look for the sign on the right. Take the road up on top of the levy and follow it all the way back.

Catfishing is okay in the river and in the marsh downstream.


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont know about the boat ramp, but a couple years ago, before the constuction started and we could still drive under the bridge, we would camp out there and catch 50-60 blues every night. We would use catalpa worms for bait, thats the only bait that would produce for us. If you dont have a tree for them, I think you can still buy them at a conveniet store on 146, blue building about a mile north of I10 on the left. I kinda forgot about that place, keep us informed, I'd like to fish there again. good luck


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

is the river still running real hard ?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The river is still pumping hard. I used to catch big striped bass in the deep hole between the railroad bridge and the highway bridge, using live shad, livers, or perch. I also caught some very nice blues the few times that I fished there.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Is the river at Wallisville Ranger station salt water?I have a black painted trailer and I am wondering if the water will hurt the trailer.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

4-20-08 Livingston dam outflow 13,600 might look at Google earth for help.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv?cb_00060=on&cb_00065=on&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=08066250

It looks good for fishing at 13,500 cfs at Goodrich.I have been on the lake because the river was HIGH for a long time. Anybody been?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

railman said:


> Is the river at Wallisville Ranger station salt water?I have a black painted trailer and I am wondering if the water will hurt the trailer.


Sometimes. Usually it's pretty fresh though.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I drove over the Trinity on HIghway 90 at Liberty yesterday. River was high.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It doesn't take but one trip in the salt to set up electrolitic corrsion, pretty soon it has eaten up your trailer so spray that sucker down with high pressure and soap good.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the answer.I have been wondering if the salt would affect the trailer since it was bought at Bass Pro and is a Nitro 2002 model.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

It shouldnt be a problem..just give it a good rinse...
wait till the level drops to 6000....or less & you'll be on
I fish the Dam when its 1200- 2400...thats when I have my best trips
Goodluck
Oxx..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters are you talking about the wallisville dam?


----------

